# Ideas for decorating above wainscoting



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you priced the HOBBY LOBBY framing services?

They might be affordable.

Or find a large framed picture of something that you do not like, take the disliked picture out of the frame and have a picture printed of your favorite relative custom printed to fit your bargain frame.

I have seen large framed things at Big Lots, and thrift stores, e-bay and such places.

ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

That looks like a hallway and not a wide one at that. If so, I don't think I'd hang anything on the wall for fear of it being knocked down by traffic going past.


----------

